# Sawstop 1.75hp Contractor vs Professional



## Jeffhaynes007 (Dec 9, 2014)

I am trying to find out what the difference between Sawstop's 36" Contractors saw with cast-iron wing add on and Sawstop's 36" Professional saw. Due to power constraints, both would be the 1.75hp. I went to Sawstop's web site and looked at their comparison chart. The professional saw was 0.006" flatter than the contractor saw, the contractor saw was wider (due to the location of the motor mount), and weighing 200 lbs more. I did not see any difference that would make the professional saw $500 better. I could use some insight.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

You're looking at a pretty major difference between a traditional contractor style saw and a cabinet saw fit with a smaller motor. Cabinet saws have more mass and will help with any vibration. There is a very substantial difference when it comes to the trunnion and alignment (table vs cabinet mounted trunnions).

I will add, that the contractor saw if properly tuned is very capable machine. Is it worth $500? That's more of a question for you. Here are a few other threads and resources to look into


http://lumberjocks.com/topics/23941
http://www.rockler.com/how-to/table-shop
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?31263-Contractor-vs-Cabinet-Saw-%28What-is-the-difference-%29


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Solids wings and the better fence are standard on the PCS. The internal motor gives the PCS a shorter drive belt for less vibration and more efficient power transfer from the motor. The full enclosure should have better DC, and a smaller footprint where the base meets the floor. The PCS may have cabinet mounted trunnions, which are generally easier to adjust….someone who knows for sure plz correct me if I'm wrong. The PCS has a fairly significant weight advantage too, which aid stability and vibration.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

What he said.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I've got the 5hp ICS, and looked at all the models. The differences do justify the price. You will never ever say "I have too much table saw" just won't happen


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

When I was looking at the SawStop contractor saw, some of the upgrades were more expensive on the contractor saw than on the PCS. Also worth noting (though you already hinted you don't want to do any wiring) is that the dust collection blade guard is included "free" with the 3hp PCS, whereas you have to buy it as an upgrade on the 1.75hp saws. I ended up getting the PCS because I wanted to heed the advice, "buy your last tool first" when it came to buying a brand-new stationary machine.

Purely from a "what do I get for my money?" standpoint, SawStop's contractor saw is not priced competitively with other brands of contractor saws, but their cabinet saw is. You basically pay extra for the safety feature on the contractor saw but get it for free on the cabinet saw. This is what really steered me more toward the PCS. If I wasn't set on buying a SawStop at that point I couldn't have justified buying a premium cabinet saw over a contractor saw, but since I was getting a really nice premium saw with the safety feature thrown in for free, I was able to rationalize the upgrade to myself more easily.

There are so many ways to rationalize your decision one way or the other. As long as this saw is an improvement over your current saw (or no saw) you'll be happy with whichever one you buy, but like others have mentioned I also don't think you'll ever regret getting a bigger saw unless you never use it and end up having to sell it at a loss. If you still can't decide, make a contribution to science and flip a coin.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

One more thing: a while back someone on this site said he was able to upgrade his 1.75hp PCS to 3hp by buying the 3hp motor from SawStop. So if you think you ever might want to upgrade, the 1.75hp PCS does give you a definite upgrade path.

Maybe you could do the same with the contractor saw but you'd have to ask SawStop if they'll sell you the motor for it. They may say the saw isn't sturdy enough for a 3hp motor or may not have tested the brake in that configuration.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

> The PCS may have cabinet mounted trunnions, which are generally easier to adjust….someone who knows for sure plz correct me if I m wrong.
> - knotscott


That's right; the PCS and ICS have cabinet mounted trunnions. I've never owned another cabinet saw, but in relation to other saws with table-mounted trunnions, my PCS is far far easier to adjust.


----------



## CM02WS6 (Sep 22, 2014)

Keep us updated on your decision. I've been weighing the exact same question. My research indicates that the 30" and 36" fences on the PCS are different, and it seems highly recommended to go with the T-glide with the 36". Space is an issue for me, and having the motor hang off the back of the CNS is a knock against it.


----------



## Jeffhaynes007 (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a coupon with Rockler for 20% off so I will probably pull the trigger soon. I want to open the cabinet on the PCS to see if the motor mount is beefier and looked at the adjustment bracket. I will post what my choice is. I want to thank all of you. It has been very helpful.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jeff
Welcometo LJs
Knotscott is our resident table saw expert,his information is always spot on. I really value his opinion on table saw and other questions.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Here's my 2 cents: Upgrade your wiring; add a 220V circuit and get the 3 hp saw. Adding a 220V circuit can be done for less than $200.


----------



## duc996 (Apr 20, 2014)

Jeff, I don't think the 20% off coupon will work on the Sawstop purchase.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Unfortunately the rockler 20% coupon won't apply to the saw. They never apply to power tools or Sawstop, Festool, etc. you just don't get items like these on sale unless the manufacturers put them on sale. Usually the exclusions are printed on the coupon in fine print.


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

Just to add-
Sawstop rates the contractor at 310 lbs with 36" fence, while the PCS is 408 lbs.
I've looked at both in the store- if you haven't seen them in person I'll note they're roughly 6 feet wide with the 36" fence (roughly 5 feet with the 30"). So they'll take a fair chunk of your floorspace in a small shop. My current tablesaw is less than 4 foot wide, so the Sawstops surprised me when I tape measured them.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

As Matt mentioned, your coupon won't work because SawStop prohibits retailers from allowing any kind of discounts, but SawStop themselves offer various rebates throughout the year specific accessories with purchase of a specific model of saw. For example, when I bought my PCS I had the choice between the over-arm dust collection or mobile base free after rebate. The current promo is for 40T and 80T titanium blades and a standard brake cartridge after rebate, with purchase of the ICS.

If you're leaning toward the PCS but won't be able to use the saw for 4 months (e.g., if it's going in your garage but it will be too cold to work in there), then you may want to wait for them to offer the promo again, but if you'd otherwise be able to make use of the saw I wouldn't throw away 4 or 5 months waiting for a deal. You can build or buy a mobile base for less than $60.

Also, no matter where you buy the saw, it will cost pretty much the same. Most online resellers have lower prices than Amazon but after they add shipping the price is the same. If you order from an out-of-state reseller who does not have tax nexus in your state, it will also cost about the same as if you buy and pick up the saw from a local reseller who has to charge sales tax (at least it was for me). The only extra savings you can get is if your credit card offers cash back. My Amazon Visa gave me 3% back in Amazon credit, which wasn't much, but it was better than nothing. I also used an affiliate link from another woodworking site when purchasing the saw, in hopes that it could help support one of my favorite online woodworkers and his podcasts.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff,
I think most of us that have a SS PCS started somewhere with a contractor. I for one was overwhelmed by the SS after having a Craftsman Contractor for 15 years. I had spent a lot of time and money adding and refining the contractor…..but there was still a huge difference. I would look into putting in 220 and going with a 3 hp. It is a HUGE difference….I would have not believed it without having experienced it. I don't think you would ever reret it. Having said that, and it is easy for me to say, if I didn't have to jump through the hoops to install it….the cabinet saw is still well worth it….the wings, the fence, the design of dust collection, and even having the motor contained, and the trunnion, all lend themselves to a much better saw.
I really like what bonesbr said.

Also, I happen to have a close friend in a tool store…as I'm sure most of us do….and he decribes SS as a propritory dealership…..they do not allow sales or advertising for under the MSRP. They want all dealers to be commencorate. Having owned a store where these type of franchises were common, I would almost guarantee that your coupon will not work…in fact…I bet that the coupon is for anything without a cord.

I know you will never regret your purchase. In recent years, I have tried to purchase good tools and replace the ones that I thought weren't good, and my SS is one truly the best tool in my shop. I'm pretty sure most all SS owners would say a similar thing.
Mike


----------



## lumbermeister (Dec 24, 2012)

Find a SS contractor and give the table's edge a small bump with your hip or the palm of your hand. Now try the same with their cabinet saw. The former will jolt some, the latter will not budge. This, in addition to improved dust collection and adjustability, is what you get for your investment in the cabinet saw.


----------



## Jeffhaynes007 (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes I have re-read the coupon and it does not cover SS. I currently have a Delta TS350 contractor saw. It has cast iron wings and is a direct drive. The fence and lack if a zero clearance insert are two reasons I want to upgrade. The saw is also 1hp. I think which ever way I go it will be a big improvement over what I have now. L


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I've got the SawStop contractor's saw. It's a great saw but after you add the cast iron wings and the t-glide fence you might as well get the cabinet saw. The stamped metal wings that came with my contractor's saw sucked, so you definitely need to add the cost of the cast iron wings if getting the contractor.


----------

